# pandp archery 2015 poster for charity 3-d shoot



## ArcherMan

Wow.!?. Look a great time by the color 
I come and shoot K50 class.!?.
See you for the summer


----------



## Bigjono

Looks good as always Ted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

no k 50 class


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

some of what goes on at pandp tourney lol lol


----------



## ArcherMan

No K50.?!. That is dumb dumb.!?.
Big mistake on poster.!?. Uuppeee 
Say all OAA rules and ALL other class.!?.
K50 is big OAA class like other class; and future of archery 
If K50 class I bring my son and speedo thong for pool time


----------



## Topper1018

No collision with the ASA Classic this year, looks awesome ted. Just so we are all crystal clear on the issue, top 5 shootdown carries 60 target score into shootdown or top 5 shootdown for score from zero? I just know the question will come up, I might as well be the one asking it haha. Hope everyone ponies up for this shoot! (ANd bring your money cuz Ima take this shootdown 2 years in a row lol). Probably shouldnt worry much about this archerman joker whoever he is lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

shoot down is top 5 guys and your 2 day score will carry over to shoot down to add to total... NOT STARTING AT 0 ... WILL BRING GUYS 3 POINTS BEHIND WILL REALLY HAVE TO SHOOT FOR THE $ ....AND ALSO ELIMINATES DEAL MAKING AS 5TH PLACE GUY COULD TAKE THE $$$$$


----------



## Topper1018

Well done sir. I look forward to it again!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

thank you topper will get info on hotel soon and deals I hope


----------



## crazymoose

Looks great as usual.
A fun time to be had by all who attend and a great charity.


----------



## Wally24

Looking forward to my first trip to this shoot, always hear good things about it!


----------



## hotwheels

Hey I'm in that pool!!

Looking forward to it again ted!!!
Maybe I'll stay away from john and the hard stuff this year


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

glad u guys are looking forward to it again...

Hotel is the perth plaza motel will have number soon to book but filling up already they also have a pool...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

looks like Canadian tire might be in for a kayak again.....great and thanks Perth Canadian tire..


----------



## 3--d

Already got the perth plaza booked
We are looking forwrd to it again
Hey Doug, u got the honey moon suite booked gain?
LOL


----------



## rmarchand

hmmmmm I was already starting to get very red by that time in the pool....next a shirt will be worn!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

that was a hot weekend.. 31 degrees both days if I remember right...pools got a work out for sure...


----------



## crazymoose

A hat and T-shirt are a must when your with Rick in the pool. lol!!! Oh, and a stocked up cooler as well.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

list of hotels and numbers to follow in next day or so...some filled up already...


----------



## buttnbuck

Can't wait Ted, the young lad and i have been planning this for the last few years, unfortunately due to family circumstances ,never was able to make it. We'll be there this year, the wife just purchased a bow, so i'm bringing the whole family.


----------



## cheaplaughs

is there still a camping spot in the field.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

yes spots in field still


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

hotels and motels 

perth plaza 1-800-790-9952

aquarius motel 1-613-267-4261

tay inn 1-866-890-9498

colonial house motor inn 613-267-3660

perth manor hotel 1-613-264-0050


le barons motel sorry no number in Carleton place ont 15 minuets away

best western in smith falls 1-613-284-0001 15 minuets away


hope this helps guys and we have free camping as well in a manicured field..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

hey guys village rental is in for another stihl chain saw ...what friggin door prizes ...better book this tournament as a must go too


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

lots happening ....


----------



## cheaplaughs

whats new


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

you know ... lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

wow perth motorsports .. just donated 300 dollars of door prizes..again this year....thanks to them...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

ok guys Rodney just donated another bow ...what a great sponsor... thanks rodney


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

wow 2 more bows...one from moose meat archery and one from hailee at chesers please correct my spelling on that.. thanks guys....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

ok guys maybe camping on my land this year as neighbor might be developing his land... I have lots of room and right behind the shoot off area and practice fields... will be cut al summer so will be nice...


----------



## cheaplaughs

i was going to bring my 40ft fifthwheel.any room for that.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

yup how tall


----------



## cheaplaughs

not sure fits under the overpass.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

have low power lines going in


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

we will find you a spot


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

hey guys apa just came through with a bow again thanks apa.. remember to if you win to thank the sponsors personally.. and tell them where you won it as well.. thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

wow another bow from CHESHER`S SPORTING GOODS


----------



## wanemann

always top shelf door prises, and a goodtime ted. I do miss your shoots, is there any one to make joe a bit nervous these days.

wayne


----------



## Bigjono

If I can go I will shoot my 650 Club in Trad Class I think.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

yes the winner last year was a guy shooting a long bow... and you missed the shoot down... top 5 guys shoot 5 targets in front of the hole crowd.. I even built bleachers and you are allowed to make noise just like at the asa shoots and in Europe as well.. your score carry`s over.. joe went into the shoot off in first with a 8 point lead and ended up third over all.. we set shoot down targets up 10 minuets before it happens...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

hey guys hailee from chesher`s archery got my bow for me..its at the house...nice package and we have a tree stand as well and some quivers for the kids


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

one more bow guys just showed up from apa... nice blk out version......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

OK GUYS ANOTHER BOW NORRIS BAIT AND TACKLE AND THAT HUNTING FISHING STORE also donated a truck load of prizes... remember to thanks the sponsors.. they deserve the time and effort.. thank you store owners again...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

living room full of prizes..that hunting fishing store in as well thanks rob


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

cut course ..bit wet but we hav3 5 weeks to dry out...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

picked up kayak from ctc looks good


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

a month to go ...lots of work ahaead


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

wow picked up a load of door prizes...trail cam.. spot light, therma cell, couple of atv helmets.. nice goodies...and koplin gun boot for atv.. 
you could drool a bit... steaks ordered 85 available ... buy ticket at registration...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

just cut my side of course and added a few new and different lanes so we can change up for second day.. remember bring a plate if buying into steak dinner... quite a few reserved already.. about 80 left unclaimed... and please bring some small bills to make change.. for novelty and fifty fifty tickets as well...thanks guys.. things falling into place..just a few bows to show up and we are good to go..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

wow York bow men just ordered 10 steak dinners..... looks like a good turn out guys.. come and shoot the most relaxed and fun tournament around....


----------



## cheaplaughs

i hear the field is good to go for camping.???


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

yes camping is good to go


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

clean up time and checking score cards and sheets and general paperwork stuff....pools and hot tub..etc etc


----------



## coptor doctor

Ted when Can we get into the field for Camping I may come up early. Bringing the Fifth wheel. Are the practice butts up seeing i have not shot for a long time I made need some practice..


----------



## coptor doctor

Hey Ted How do you reserve for the steak dinner?Or two and what is the cost for none shooter? How high are your Lines Ted I can measure the trailer tonight... Looking forward to this weekend...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

butts up thurs probably and people showing up maybe even wed and thurs ..first come first served on spots... and everybody no camp fires in camping area as not my land.. we do have a fire pit though near registration thanks everybody.. hot tub should be up and running by wed eve as well


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

carl buy tickets for dinner at registration... and no lines in field where you camp.. land owner came through again.. lawn is cut already ...how many tickets for dinner do you want me to put aside..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

carl what do you mean non shooter


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

hey guys just cut second half on neighbours apple orchard... some new lanes so different for ya and as long as we don`t have too many at the camp fire will try to get course lay out guys to change it up...for second day as well


----------



## Stash

Ted: Do you need anyone from the OAA to come and do a safety inspection on your course?


----------



## Bigjono

Stash said:


> Ted: Do you need anyone from the OAA to come and do a safety inspection on your course?


Why would he, it's not an OAA shoot is it?


----------



## Stash

If P & P is an OAA member club, it's sanctioned, and I'm assuming P & P is an OAA member club because the shoot is listed in the OAA Directory.

So it's EXACTLY the same as the Pioneer shoot.

But I think I put enough smilies in to show I was JK.


----------



## Bigjono

Stash said:


> If P & P is an OAA member club, it's sanctioned, and I'm assuming P & P is an OAA member club because the shoot is listed in the OAA Directory.
> 
> So it's EXACTLY the same as the Pioneer shoot.
> 
> But I think I put enough smilies in to show I was JK.


I know you were joking don't worry.
In reality though, I don't think P&P is a club, just an event that advertises in the book, but I could be wrong as I've never been there.


----------



## Stash

P & P is listed in the club directory on the OAA website.


----------



## coptor doctor

*non shooter*

Jackie is planning on coming Ted but she will not shoot I would like to reserve two steaks if possible


----------



## coptor doctor

Room for how many trailers Ted I can bring it up early if I have two


----------



## coptor doctor

Ted I have not shot for so long what rules are you following regarding max yardage binos etc.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

bino`s allowed and oaa book max`s and no k50 as we have money involved...50 yd max for open and cash etc etc


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

stash not to sound brazen... but the only reason the oaa needs to attend my tourney is to take notes on a successful tournament... as per book my whole course is accessible by emergency vehicles... and walkie talkies on course as well.. and course patrolled every 20-30 minuets... and mega prizes etc etc etc ...need I say more .... and water on course and out houses on course...and etcetc...stash come and see what a real cash payout tourney looks like.. sorry just tooting my own horn... lol lol oh and about 9-10 k in door prizes....something the oaa provincials have usually let every body down on.. on average I get 125 to 150 people ..again higher numbers than provincials ..and I` am in the middle of no where...but the people love it and book hotel rooms the day they check out after the tournament...in 5 years not one oaa rep of executive status other than zone reps have shown up...something to learn here at this tournament ...clubs had called me many times on advice on how I pull this off and make it look easy even though it is a effort...build it and they will come...lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

carl no problem come as early as wed if you want


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

and thanks stash ya I need some kids bandages lol lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

here are 2015 trophys etched on bamboo..cool


----------



## postman99

super excited as this will be my first year coming.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

hey guys got some of the food meat prices are outrageous.. steak dinner price will remain the same as posted...but burgs and dogs are up 50 cents to 3 and 2 dollars..and full garnishes..onions lettuce tomatoes hot peppers..not like some places... we aim to please.... little pun there...lol lol ...see you all in a week..and soft drinks $1.25...sorry blame our government.. just bought some us dollars.. cost me 1.33 for one usa dollar...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

pools up and warming up...hot tub tomorrow off to meat store burgs and dogs


----------



## Bigjono

Looks like the weather will be great for the weekend. Good luck everyone and have fun.


----------



## AlwaysHopeful

Are you using a shotgun or staggered start this weekend?

Thanks.


----------



## F/F 3Der

Unless things have changed Ted runs a random start both days


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

you got it and no late starts ..sunday ...if in a cash group you all have to be ready to go out by 8;45 am... because of shoot down at end..for money..


----------



## cheaplaughs

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> hey guys got some of the food meat prices are outrageous.. steak dinner price will remain the same as posted...but burgs and dogs are up 50 cents to 3 and 2 dollars..and full garnishes..onions lettuce tomatoes hot peppers..not like some places... we aim to please.... little pun there...lol lol ...see you all in a week..and soft drinks $1.25...sorry blame our government.. just bought some us dollars.. cost me 1.33 for one usa dollar...


why did you buy one US dollar


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

to make you ask questions lol lol good one....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

View attachment 256517
ok k






ids door prize kayak floats...and one for the adults as well


----------



## DssBB

That will hold a lot of beer and ice....Ted's floating bar.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

good one


----------



## cheaplaughs

gonna be fun


----------



## 04Patriot

Still lots of room for tenting it? 

Also is there a practice range set up or should I bring a target?

Looking forward to it but not as much as this guy....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

there is a practice range..lots of camping room..


----------



## Wally24

Can't wait!


----------

